# Chris Kelsey/Kelsey Coin - “Lets Spam Reddit, The Cryptocurrency!”



## Shibaru (Feb 28, 2019)

Meet Chris Kelsey, a Jackoff who thinks he can spread a Cryptocurrency that doesn’t exist for popularity, He has used this fake Crypto as an excuse to spam thousands of Subreddits (Mostly International ones, Plus /r/zune... for some reason) and get himself Banned, there is almost no evidence of Kelsey Coin existing apart from this video.

EDIT: THE VIDEO GOT DELETED LUL


----------



## theyarewatching (Feb 28, 2019)

What in the fuck?


----------



## User names must be unique (Feb 28, 2019)

theyarewatching said:


> What in the fuck?



Damn son he's got nearly 1.2 trillion USD in Kelsey coin, this guy must be a super genius to be able to get that rich!


----------



## AF 802 (Feb 28, 2019)

This OP is capitalised as if it were written by a spastic.


----------



## wylfım (Feb 28, 2019)

This is the exact same thing as the US dollar. He's literally just adding himself in as a proxy between buyers and sellers.
Why tho.


----------



## theyarewatching (Feb 28, 2019)

wylfım said:


> This is the exact same thing as the US dollar. He's literally just adding himself in as a proxy between buyers and sellers.
> Why tho.


Scammer


----------



## User names must be unique (Mar 1, 2019)

theyarewatching said:


> Scammer


What are you suggesting? That he didn't put 1.2 trillion dollars of his own money in to get all those Kelsey coin?


----------



## Shibaru (Mar 1, 2019)

User names must be unique said:


> What are you suggesting? That he didn't put 1.2 trillion dollars of his own money in to get all those Kelsey coin?


He Owns the whole Shebang for Kelsey Coin, of course he's going to give himself as much money as possible.


----------



## Qi Meng Dealer (Mar 1, 2019)

Black Market World?  Even Silk Road wasn't that obvious in it's naming.


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 28, 2019)

On Kelsey's Twitter, he makes references [1] [2] to the Earth only being 18 years old, and the fact that he is going to become the world's first trillionaire. 
He wrote an article on his personal website crediting Runescape with his success, and another describing KelseyCoin's adoption as the official currency of North Korea (complete with photoshopped images of him meeting with Kim Jong Un).
Needless to say, all of his social media is very bizarre, and he doesn't seem to take criticism very well. Definite lolcowish tendencies, possibly deserving of a thread at some point in the future. 
However, oddly enough, it appears that he was featured in 30 Under 30 Asia for a business that he co-founded (but later collapsed after his business partner allegedly stole all of the money they had raised), which is more legitimate, independent fame than most lolcows get.


----------



## Spooky Bones (Dec 29, 2019)

I guess that's what happens when major mental illness hits cryptocurrency spergs. It could've as well been Sonic or any other damn thing, 'tizm plus that is a hell of a thing.


----------



## x.eight.six.systems (Dec 30, 2019)

Is it as fun as itchy and scratchy money.


----------



## Begemot (Dec 31, 2019)

Spooky Bones said:


> I guess that's what happens when major mental illness hits cryptocurrency spergs. It could've as well been Sonic or any other damn thing, 'tizm plus that is a hell of a thing.


What's going to happen when Sergey Nazarov loses it?


----------

